# powerbook G4 se mettant en veille tout seul - help !



## chimi-sun (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un POWERBOOK G4 1,5Ghz avec 1,5Go de memoire (j'ai ajouté 1 barrette de 1Go), avec mac OS 10.4.9.
Il a à peu près 2 ans et depuis hier, j'ai de gros problèmes :

Il se met en veille tout seul alors que je suis entrain de l'utiliser. 
Depuis hier il fait ça très souvant (toutes les 2 minutes voir toutes les 40 secondes, juste le temps de le faire sortir de veille... Et parfois il ne veut même pas sortir de veille !).

J'ai réinitialisé l'unité de gestion d'énergie, ça n'a rien changé...
J'ai essayé de faire un Hardware test, ça ne marche pas. J'ai beau redémarrer avec le disque d'install 1 et la touche option appuyé, pas de Hardware test...

Je passe mon diplome dans moins d'1 mois donc pas le tps de l'envoyer en SAV, alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, me donner des conseils, des solutions....
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue

c'est probablement le capteur de chaleur du trackpad qui est hs ou fonctionne mal. Il envoi des infos de températures éronnées(trés hautes) au système qui se met en securité provocant des mises en veilles incessantes.

Trackpad à remplacer à moins qu'un bricolo est trouvé une autre solution...


----------



## Mac iMesser (2 Juin 2007)

J'ai probablement la même panne. Et depuis peu également.

Sur mon PB G4, les interruptions sont plus aléatoires. La machine peut fonctionner parfaitement pendant plusieurs heures d'affilée. Puis tout à coup, s'interrompre x fois durant une heure ou deux. Jusqu'à se mettre en veille juste après le reboot...

J'ai essayé avec/sans batterie/cable d'alimentation. Rien ne semble changer le comportement de la machine...


----------



## slashman (9 Décembre 2007)

jai exactement le meme probleme que toi. Il se met en veille tout seul sans avoir rien fait d extraordinaire, se remet effectivement en veille au bout de quelques secondes, et bizarrmeet, je peux lavoir alluè plusieurs ss que cela ne le fasse. Je ne sais pass si tu as regle ton pb, mais si cest le cas jaimerai que tu me dises comment tuas fait. Des amis avaient eu un probleme similaire, et apparemment une hypothses serait quil y ait trop de poussiere à linterieur et du coup pour eviter la surchauffe se met en veille pour refroidir. Cela me laisse sceptique qd meme car il peut se bloquer en veille sans que je nefasse rien , et paradoxalement marcher pafaitement alors que je suis dessus depuis des heures. Dc la solution etait de le demonter pur enlever la poussiere mais si tu as une autre solution, ce serait cool de me la dire


----------



## voyager007 (9 Décembre 2007)

J'ai aussi un Powerbook g4 1.5 15 pouces et autres portables pc et j'ai constaté qu'il faut absolument désactiver toute mise en veille des disques dur, et de la machine qui cause nombres de pannes sur le DD et carte mère. Ca fait marcher le commerce, vous payer un peu plus d'électricité mais plus de panne de matériel. Il faut juste garder la mise en veille de l'écran cela ne dérange rien.
Essayer dans préférence de mettre le processeur sur réduit pour voir si ça améliore la chose, et si pas d'amélioration démonter et nettoyer le système de ventilation.
Autrement peut-être la sonde de température qui déraille, mais j'y crois pas, ça marche ou rien... tiens nous au courant...


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2008)

voyager007 a dit:


> Autrement peut-être la sonde de température qui déraille, mais j'y crois pas, ça marche ou rien... tiens nous au courant...



Le relevé de capteur de température que j'ai montre tout à fait ce soucis.

Je n'avais pas vu ce sujet avant de créer le mien, mais il semble qu'on ait le même soucis.

Quand aux autres explications de voyager, on ne va pas étendre ...


----------



## max2crea (31 Octobre 2008)

onjour,
je rencontre depuis ce matin ce genre de mises en veille a repetition sur mon PB G4 1,67 je voulais savoir si vous aviez pu trouver la solution???


----------



## jiji88 (28 Décembre 2008)

j'ai aussi le meme probleme a mon powerbook G4 1.67GHZ 2GO!

les mises en veille sont parfois espacé, parfois il ne le fait pas pendant plusieurs heure
j'aimerais savoir, la "sonde température" du track pad se trouve sur le "upper case"(piece du dessus clavier + trackpad) ou il faut démonter d'autre chose
jay


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2008)

jiji88 a dit:


> j'ai aussi le meme probleme a mon powerbook G4 1.67GHZ 2GO!
> 
> les mises en veille sont parfois espacé, parfois il ne le fait pas pendant plusieurs heure
> j'aimerais savoir, la "sonde température" du track pad se trouve sur le "upper case"(piece du dessus clavier + trackpad) ou il faut démonter d'autre chose
> jay



Non c'est bien ça. J'ai fait changer celui de mon père et hop, plus de soucis


----------

